# Two 1965 R60s for sale in So. Cal.



## moparrob (Jul 29, 2017)

I have two 1965 R60 cycles for sale in the Los Angeles area. Each of the bikes comes with clear California title. The engine is out of one of them but appears to be complete.

Both are complete but are in need of complete restorations. I received these as part of a large estate sale and would like to see them go to someone who will properly restore them.

Here is a link to the local Craigslist ad.
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/mcy/6237343348.html

Telephone contact is the best way to reach me, Mark, at (818) 261-7683

Thanks_a_


----------

